# A discussion on the Currently Listening threads in this subforum



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Triggered by remarks made earlier today in the Non-Classical 'I'm Currently Listening To...' Topic. The discussion in the current thread is purely about the "listening to" threads. Posting this as a member who frequently posts to this forum and is interested in it, not as moderator.

There are three frequently used Currently Listening threads in this subforum - do we need three, or would it be easier to consolidate into one?

The threads are :


The Non-Classical 'I'm Currently Listening To...' Topic (started Jul 25, 2009, 748 participants, over 27000 replies, about 2000 replies this year so far)
What Jazz Are You Listening To Now? (started May 9, 2014, 239 participants, over 6000 replies, about 1000 replies this year so far)
Current Listening - Anything Goes (started Nov 10, 2017, 130 participants, 1300 replies, about 500 replies this year so far)
For the first one, it should be noted that it also contains Jazz posts. For the third one it should be noted that there are members posting purely classical albums there, even though it is in the non-classical forum - in line with the title 'Anything Goes'. The actual numbers of non-classical albums listened to in that thread is therefore lower.

The idea brought up earlier today is to combine the three into one. Personally, I can see a lot of benefits in that in terms of clarity. I certainly (as a member) do not see the point of the Anything Goes thread (certainly the posting of classical music albums there makes no sense).

If this thread turns into a fruitful discussion I may have to make some posts from a moderator point of view. These will be clearly marked to distinguish then from my opinion as user.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I say merge the "Listening to Jazz" and "Anything Goes" threads with "The Non-Classical I'm Currently Listening To" thread since, statistically, it has the most replies and views.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

I don't have an opinion on this specific point, since I don't really use or look at the non-classical currently listening threads. I don't post classical music to the “anything goes” thread, either, since I agree that it doesn't make sense and belongs in the big classical thread. For me, it's not an inconvenience to have the three separate threads since it doesn't add that much clutter, although I could see the benefits for active participants in those threads of consolidating them and getting a more linear discussion going.

On this topic, though, I would suggest that the big classical thread _not_ be merged with the opera thread because the opera thread draws in different participants and has a different flavor of discussion. I will sometimes post an opera to the regular thread, but I try not to make a special post if I've already posted it to the opera thread, like this post of mine from earlier today where I included it with other music I was about to listen to.

Thanks for entertaining discussions like these and taking the community's input, even though I don't have much to add on this particular topic.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

It's funny, but I started posting 10-song playlists in the *Non-Classical* thread, even though my playlists often contain Classical Music. That would make my lists far more suitable for the *Anything Goes* thread, but I was unaware of its existence when I started posting my occasional lists.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Neo Romanza said:


> I say merge the "Listening to Jazz" and "Anything Goes" threads with "The Non-Classical I'm Currently Listening To" thread since, statistically, it has the most replies and views.


[moderator hat on]
I would rather not merge the existing threads, but if we decide that a single thread is the way forward, we can start a new thread (1/1/23 would be a nice target), and close the existing ones.
[moderator hat off]

I could really use the old tiphat smilie here.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> [moderator hat on]
> I would rather not merge the existing threads, but if we decide that a single thread is the way forward, we can start a new thread (1/1/23 would be a nice target), and close the existing ones.
> [moderator hat off]
> 
> I could really use the old tiphat smilie here.


A better idea would be just to lock the "Listening to Jazz" and "Anything Goes" threads and keep the "Non-Classical Listening" thread open. Problem solved.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Edited my post to change vote from single thread concept to two - jazz and non-classical although I do like the idea of starting a completely new thread on 1/1/2023 - New Year - New Beginning - Leave those 14 years in the rear view mirror and look forward instead...


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

As a relative newbie to this forum, I've honestly been confused as to why there are three non-classical threads. One catchall thread makes the most sense.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I would go further and suggest that the rules for the classical current listening thread should be tightened up. I see no purpose in those who post items all day, every day and never make any comments about the items whatsoever. I can certainly understand that not everything needs commentary, or that time doesn't always allow, but never? Seems like the only reason for that is to add to the post count </rant>


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Becca said:


> I would go further and suggest that the rules for the classical current listening thread should be tightened up. I see no purpose in those who post items all day, every day and never make any comments about the items whatsoever. I can certainly understand that not everything needs commentary, or that time doesn't always allow, but never? Seems like the only reason for that is to add to the post count </rant>


Or it could be they have nothing to add about the music they're listening to and don't feel like adding a comment. Just because it's a current listening thread doesn't mean it should carry an implication that comments on the music or the recording are required. If you're curious of someone else's opinion of a recording you saw them listening to, then ask them about it. I mean it's not like these people are trolls. People should be free to post comments if they feel inclined to do so.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Anything Goes thread seems rather pointless to me. Especially for posting classical music. I would like to see the jazz thread left as it is. Some of the members posting in the general non classical thread are not interested in jazz. And the separate jazz thread allows jazz fans to not only post what they are listening to but to engage in discussion as well. Merging this with the general non classical thread makes no sense to me. Please keep them separate.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

starthrower said:


> The Anything Goes thread seems rather pointless to me. Especially for posting classical music. I would like to see the jazz thread left as it is. Some of the members posting in the general non classical thread are not interested in jazz. And the separate jazz thread allows jazz fans to not only post what they are listening to but to engage in discussion as well. Merging this with the general non classical thread makes no sense to me. Please keep them separate.


These are good points. Jazz deserves its' own thread for sure. Now that I'm thinking about it, I'm with you on this one. The "Anything Goes" thread must go!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree that there is a good case for the jazz thread. How about two threads, one for jazz and one for all other non-classical music (rather than mixing jazz into that thread as well?


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> I agree that there is a good case for the jazz thread. How about two threads, one for jazz and one for all other non-classical music (rather than mixing jazz into that thread as well?


Sounds like a good idea to me, Art Rock.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Becca said:


> I would go further and suggest that the rules for the classical current listening thread should be tightened up. I see no purpose in those who post items all day, every day and never make any comments about the items whatsoever. I can certainly understand that not everything needs commentary, or that time doesn't always allow, but never? Seems like the only reason for that is to add to the post count </rant>


[moderator hat on]
We do not want to make this a rule, but when we start a new (yearly) thread around the first of January, we can add some recommendations in the first post.
[moderator hat off]


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

starthrower said:


> The Anything Goes thread seems rather pointless to me. Especially for posting classical music. *I would like to see the jazz thread left as it is.* Some of the members posting in the general non classical thread are not interested in jazz. *And the separate jazz thread allows jazz fans to not only post what they are listening to but to engage in discussion as well. *Merging this with the general non classical thread makes no sense to me. Please keep them separate.





Neo Romanza said:


> These are good points. *Jazz deserves its' own thread for sure. Now that I'm thinking about it, I'm with you on this one.* The "Anything Goes" thread must go!





Art Rock said:


> *I agree that there is a good case for the jazz thread.* How about two threads, one for jazz and one for all other non-classical music (rather than mixing jazz into that thread as well?


Based on the above case as initially stated by @starthrower, I too would change my vote from one inclusive thread to at least two separate threads - One for jazz because they do indeed converse extensively with one another about their selections with a second for non-classical non-jazz recordings.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Becca said:


> I would go further and suggest that the rules for the classical current listening thread should be tightened up. I see no purpose in those who post items all day, every day and never make any comments about the items whatsoever. I can certainly understand that not everything needs commentary, or that time doesn't always allow, but never? Seems like the only reason for that is to add to the post count </rant>


Even if it's just a simple copy and paste of a few sentences from a review or a Wiki entry - Anything to help put the selection in some sort of perspective - Or, better yet, something completely irrelevant yet really quite humorous.

If a poster can find a YouTube page with the album selections lined up in order - which is oft-times fairly straightforward - yet admittedly sometimes impossible - that too helps give curious listeners a chance to discover new performers with the advisory to use label authorized recordings rather than aiding and abetting copyright infringement as most musicians lead lives of markedly precarious financial stability.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Shaughnessy said:


> Based on the above case as initially stated by @starthrower, I too would change my vote from one inclusive thread to at least two separate threads - One for jazz because they do indeed converse extensively with one another about their selections with a second for non-classical non-jazz recordings.


That's the way it's been for several years. The "Anything Goes" thread is fairly recent. But everyone here should know that classical albums are to be posted in the "Current Listening" thread in the main Classical Discussion section.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

[mod mode]
So far I don't think I have seen any support for the Anything goes thread in the discussion. Bumping for more reactions. If there are no further insights, we'll probably close that one and limit it in the non-classical section to one dedicated to jazz, and one to all other non-classical.
[/mod mode]


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Closing this thread (so mod mode obviously) as no further insights came forward. I've closed the Anything Goes thread, keeping the generic non-classical thread and the jazz thread. Thanks for your contributions.


----------

